# First real session with flatbands.



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey gang.

I just finished about an hour of shooting. This is the first time I've used flat bands in earnest and it happened to be with TBG. I used scraps from my "real" bands just to see how different they would be from office bands. I used 10 inches with a taper of 3/4 inch to 1/2 inch. My draw length is about 85 cm (33 inches) and these weren't at their limit.

First off I was very surprised to feel how light the draw weight is. I know I was told how office bands have a very heavy pull but didn't agree. Now I do. I finished off my session shooting my regular, office banded slingshot and couldn't believe how hard it was to pull back in comparison.

Second, I found it easier to aim left/right by sighting down the bands. I do this with my office bands, but because they're so thick, it's kind of hard to tell the absolute center... but with flatbands it's pretty much a straight line to the target. What I was having trouble with, however, was elevation. It was not as consistent as I was used to. Sometimes I would be 3 inches high, sometimes 3 inches low. I think it was just my form, because by the end of the session I almost eliminated the guessing game.

I started shooting 1/4 inch steel. I got a few hand slaps and switched to 3/8th steel. I was very surprised that these tiny itty bitty bands chould fire this ammo, and sounded faster than my braided office bands. Now I understand why you guys are crazy for these. =D My tying technique needs a bit of work, but I got it functional at least. Fastened everything with 32 bands. I'm not ready to abandon my tabs and 64s, but I will certainly make another patriot to band up with my optimum TBG bands. I used Jorg Sprave's calculator and these seem about right.

In summation, I'm still more consistent with my office bands, but these flats have certainly captured my attention. I managed to hit my new tiny lizard target 3 times in a row (personal best) and wasn't too wild when I missed. Part of the aim problem might be the fact I'm using a shooter roughly half the size. xD









Thanks.

-Bob


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice Hunga, I'm a big fan of TBG although I do still use tubes a lot too, they both have their benefits.


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

OH! AND! These bands smell like chocolate for some reason. >.>


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

They have a light dusting of cornflour on them to stop them sticking. Very cookies and cream


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good of you to post your experiences. I do think the TBG is superior in many ways to the office bands. The TBG is easier to draw and zippier ... gives greater speed. But it is more expensive, and harder to get your hands on it. I think of the office bands as good for beginners because they are easier to get locally, and easier to play around with by varying the number of bands, making tapers, etc. I also think of them as survival bands ... you can find office rubber bands just about anywhere. Another benefit of office bands is that they are very quiet, compared to TBG and other flat bands. Anyway, now you have both!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

If ya are interested in staying with flats, but want to experiment with something less costly and don't need to do all the cutting, then take look at the 107 Sterling rubber bands. 
Here's link that contains lotsa 107 info ... http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10254-alliance-107-rubber-band-tests/page__hl__107s__fromsearch__1

Good shootin' for you!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Now try my Mil spec. latex! -- Tex


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Yup, latex from Tex is the way to go, custom cut or buy a sheet and cut your own. I love the .030" gauge. I have Thera Gold but latex draws easier for the same speed.
Philly


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah i have noticed quite a bit of difference between latex-thera-tubes-tubber bands, i like the latex and thera the size/weight to power ratio is substantial, plus like you said the thera helps to aim


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Now try my Mil spec. latex! -- Tex


Yep, Tex's bands are great!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Knoll said:


> Now try my Mil spec. latex! -- Tex


Yep, Tex's bands are great!!
[/quote]
Yes they are.
Anything is better than office bands, though.


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

Knoll said:


> If ya are interested in staying with flats, but want to experiment with something less costly and don't need to do all the cutting, then take look at the 107 Sterling rubber bands.
> Here's link that contains lotsa 107 info ... http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1
> 
> Good shootin' for you!


Got em and used em. I didn't really count them as flats because they're still a loop when you get em. Hehe.

-Bob


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Now try my Mil spec. latex! -- Tex


mil spec latex? gonna have to google this one, learn new stuff every day


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the 0.030 latex that Tex supplies,its what I use most of the time


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You think that your cut of flats at 10 inches is zippy my draw ranges from 30 to 33 depending on what style I shoot, mostly around the 30-31 and I tie them off at 7.5 inches.

The 107 I finally tried. Nathan gave me a couple of bands. He had cut his tapered from full width 15mm down to 10mm. I liked them like that so I made a set like that.

I have mine (107 tapered) tied with an active length of 7 3/4 inches, 31 inch draw and chrony-ed them at;
-197 FPS for 3/8 steel 
-183 for 7/16 steel

The draw weight on that taper is 13.2 lbs


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh sweet. I cut mine at 10 because I wanted more band life, using Jorg's calculator with both fields set to "5".

I might make a shorter set. My new patriot is almost done!

-Bob


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

HungaJungaESQ said:


> Oh sweet. I cut mine at 10 because I wanted more band life, using Jorg's calculator with both fields set to "5".
> 
> I might make a shorter set. My new patriot is almost done!
> 
> -Bob


If you are cutting your bands and want some good life from a bandset, experiment with some straight cuts ranging from 5/8 (16mm) 3/4 (19mm) and 7/8 (22mm). I really like the 22mm Thera gold or (Tex's) at present, but enjoy messing with the various widths.


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

I happened to cut some 22mm straights with the scraps from my "perfect" cuts. Sweet. I just fold them when I attach to forks, yes?

-Bob


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

HungaJungaESQ said:


> I happened to cut some 22mm straights with the scraps from my "perfect" cuts. Sweet. I just fold them when I attach to forks, yes?
> 
> -Bob


The forks that I am using I don't have to fold them on them but that will work as it is quite common that a flat band is folded.

I happened to pick the catty with the 22mm with 7 3/4 active length and shot it a good bit today.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It's all good.


----------

